# Honda Pedal Popping Out Solutions/Ideas?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Have had more people ask me about a solution to fixing the infamous height adjustment pedal popping out of slot problem.

don't know what to tell them other than buy a new pedal and hardware.

have heard some people build up welds on end of slot so it doesn't pop put but that sounds like a hit or miss solution. a member here at SBF said he installed a second spring on both sides and that worked for him.

Have had 2 people suggest making a template of the slot outline from a new pedal and then cutting it out of metal and then attaching it to the inside part of the pedal where the old slots are. That sounds interesting. Not sure how you could attach . also the inside collar would have to be longer so it would ride on the slots.

there has to be a better way than buying a new pedal, hardware , and labor being close to $300 Honda dealer charges about $285 I believe. I have 6 worn pedals in my parts bins that need a second life.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

JnC has posted about repairing/shoring up the pedal. I did a search and didn't find anything at first glance. I've got to leave for a few hours so I can't search more thoroughly until later.

Maybe he'll post.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

$111.55 + shipping at partspak.com is the best price I've seen so far for an early 828. I'd add bushings and springs.

https://www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/showsearchresults.asp?pageStyle=M&keyword=42910-768-010


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I remember posting about it with the picture a while ago, cant find the picture lol. 



Basically you need to make sure the springs that retain tension on the peddle are in good shape. The issue that I have found most of the time is the teeth on the peddle being worn, bent down or both. I usually knock them back into shape using a punch and a hammer. If they are too worn then i ground them down a bit to get to good metal, weld on some metal, shape them back up using a burr and a rotary tool. I got that kind of time lol.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I think the add weld and grind out is the cheapest/quickest way...if your ratio of equipment $ and labor $ leans towards the reasonable vs. buying new, and waiting for shipping.

My 828 is 28 years old and my pedal has been slipping out now and then for the last 8 years or so. I plan on buying a welder next year, so I will probably do the weld/grind next spring/summer.

I think I remember someone just adding extra springs and it not working too well.*

* I was typing while JnC was posting.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> I remember posting about it with the picture a while ago, cant find the picture lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you need to make sure the springs that retain tension on the peddle are in good shape. The issue that I have found most of the time is the teeth on the peddle being worn, bent down or both. I usually knock them back into shape using a punch and a hammer. If they are too worn then i ground them down a bit to get to good metal, weld on some metal, shape them back up using a burr and a rotary tool. I got that kind of time lol.


do you know if i could use a stronger spring of the same size or double spring it? most people do not want to pay for a new pedal and hardware plus the labor involved.

i have 6 old pedals in my parts bin . kinda new to welding. what kinda of welder do you need to weld metal onto aluminum? Other people around here have suggested the same thing that you do about welding.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> .... kinda new to welding. what kinda of welder do you need to weld metal onto aluminum?


Not JnC and not a welder – yet, but TIG is usually associated with welding aluminum. Are you sure the pedals are aluminum? Mine is steel.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> Not JnC and not a welder – yet, but TIG is usually associated with welding aluminum. Are you sure the pedals are aluminum? Mine is steel.


you're right . they are steel.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> I remember posting about it with the picture a while ago, cant find the picture lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you need to make sure the springs that retain tension on the peddle are in good shape. The issue that I have found most of the time is the teeth on the peddle being worn, bent down or both. I usually knock them back into shape using a punch and a hammer. If they are too worn then i ground them down a bit to get to good metal, weld on some metal, shape them back up using a burr and a rotary tool. I got that kind of time lol.


was thinking maybe find the same size spring but stronger. I am going to try reshaping and welding up when i find the time. I should have done this during the summer LOL.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> I remember posting about it with the picture a while ago, cant find the picture lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you need to make sure the springs that retain tension on the peddle are in good shape. The issue that I have found most of the time is the teeth on the peddle being worn, bent down or both. I usually knock them back into shape using a punch and a hammer. If they are too worn then i ground them down a bit to get to good metal, weld on some metal, shape them back up using a burr and a rotary tool. I got that kind of time lol.


most of these pedals pop out from the middle position. I want to experiment first with 4 new springs but want to ask where i should put the second spring?

in the picture shows existing spring. I was thinking on top or to the right for more downward pressure.

what do you all think? I wish I had an engineering degree.......


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I tooled around with a buddy's flux core lincoln 110v welder for a few years till I finally bought myself a Hobart 140 handler, set it up with a C25 tank for mig welding and have never looked back. In my opinion flux core is great for anything 12 gauge and thicker, I always had bad luck trying to use flux core on 14 gauge honda snowblower bucket sheet metal. The flux core is so much better, all in all I was in it $600, bought the machine from an old timer that had it in his shed for a few years and didnt really use it, came with everything but the tank. The tank can be leased but I dont use it enough to warrant leasing a tank hence ended up buying one. 



If you are working on these machines or doing anything other around the shed a welder is a must, I actually look forward to any job that might need firing the hobart up.


This was the most recent project, a grass catcher fully enclosed custom bracket made out of 3/16" thick cold rolled; the grass catcher companies didnt make one for my particular mower.


Your local community college or technical institute should offer classes for welding, you can either take one or just learn by using the machine as often as you can, at least thats what I did.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Some of the greatest minds in engineering were not degreed. Remember: Every failed structure, from that hotel in New Orleans to the Tacoma Narrows Bridge to the Titanic and back to the Space Shuttles, a DEGREED individual approved the structure for use. Every one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i found the old thread about this by searching "double spring pedal"

jeffNB has a picture of the second spring on top of the first and said it worked like a charm. he changed out the bushings as well.

gonna try it.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You can pick up a heavier gauge spring from home depot, cut it to length and use that rather than using double springs. With the double springs there might be a chance of one popping out as they are riding ontop of each other using the same hole.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> You can pick up a heavier gauge spring from home depot, cut it to length and use that rather than using double springs. With the double springs there might be a chance of one popping out as they are riding ontop of each other using the same hole.


didnt think of that.


they are a beech to remove. here is my double springs just like what jeffNB did. will know in a day or two since I am painting the wheels.

if it doesn't work then back to the drawing board.....probably the welding remedy. if i had a new pedal I could make template to do a more accurate weld and shaping.

the spring is called an extension spring. 2.5 inches long. 63.5 mm the Honda shop manual does not state size nor gauge


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> You can pick up a heavier gauge spring from home depot, cut it to length and use that rather than using double springs. With the double springs there might be a chance of one popping out as they are riding ontop of each other using the same hole.


i think you're right.

the double springs work too well. make the pedal lock in great and does not pop out anymore but too tight and makes it hard to change adjustment.

so a stronger gauge single spring will probably work better. is the gauge the thickness of the spring? the thickness is 2 mm.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i think you're right.
> 
> the double springs work too well. make the pedal lock in great and does not pop out anymore but too tight and makes it hard to change adjustment.
> 
> so a stronger gauge single spring will probably work better. is the gauge the thickness of the spring? the thickness is 2 mm.



Home depot has assorted sized of springs, I am not sure what section but I know they have them as I bought a couple a while ago to replace one on a pull behind lawn cart's latch. Try them out, trial and error could yield a permanent fix for this problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Home depot has assorted sized of springs, I am not sure what section but I know they have them as I bought a couple a while ago to replace one on a pull behind lawn cart's latch. Try them out, trial and error could yield a permanent fix for this problem.


i tried a beefier single spring and it worked on one setting very good but not on the other. ( my local hardware does not have a very good selection )

so with the double springs I greased the bearing and the slots ( did not the first time around ) and now it works great on bothe sttings. locks in very solidly and not that hard to go to different settings.

I will take your advice @JnC and go toHome Depot ( 35 miles from me ) and get different springs and experiment. I agree that one stronger spring may work better than 2 . The beefier spring I tried was same length as other one. if I used a shorter one it may work in both settings.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Rooskie said:


> Some of the greatest minds in engineering were not degreed. Remember: Every failed structure, from that hotel in New Orleans to the Tacoma Narrows Bridge to the Titanic and back to the Space Shuttles, a DEGREED individual approved the structure for use. Every one.


Engineering codes evolve with time. Thats a pretty cynical way of looking at things, degress are there to ensure people have the knowledge to design to code. It doesn't mean there will not be failures outside of that code.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I wish I had an engineering degree...


But then...


----------

